# i'm searching for a fulfillment service that allows to print images on v necks



## parker81 (May 29, 2008)

hi, i'm searching for a fulfillment service that allows to print images on v necks. i've tried spreadshirt and they don't let you print on v necks. is there a fulfillment service that allows you to print on anything?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Zazzle has ladies v necks.

RedBubble.com has men's vnecks.

CafePress has ladies vnecks.



> is there a fulfillment service that allows you to print on anything?


Since most of the print on demand companies have to stock the blanks (and there are 1000's of types of blanks available out there), I'm not sure they would carry every blank type in stock...instead, they probably focus on the most popular or the ones that are the best sellers (or have high demand).

Some of the smaller companies may take special requests or may stock blanks that you supply, but I'm not sure of any companies like cafepress/spreadshirt/printfection/zazzle that will carry everything that's available.


----------



## parker81 (May 29, 2008)

thanks for that! what about bags? i noticed that you're not allowed to put your own designs on bags. are there other places that do that?


----------



## darciefly (May 27, 2009)

Just to clarify, when you say you're not allowed to print on v-necks and bags, with spreadshirt this is because you are using a pixel design. Spreadshirt has a limited number of products that accept digital transfers of pixel designs, but if you can make your design a vector, you can print on anything they've got. (For pixel, think photoshop, for vector think illustrator.) Whether or not you can make a vector design depends on the style and colours of your design (and your comfort with the software). If you're looking for digital printing, I think zazzle or cafepress are a better suit.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i noticed that you're not allowed to put your own designs on bags. are there other places that do that?


Most all the fulfillment places allow you to put your designs on bags. Take a second look at the product offerings of each.


----------

